# MY NEW GTR



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

THIS IS MY NEW GTR ,

1996 Nissan Skyline R33 GTR

Fully Tuned by NETWORK JAPAN.
It has lapped SUZUKA Circuit (Full course)
Best lap time 2min32sec!!

ENGINE;

610ps @ 1.3 BAR,530lb/ft
TRUST 2.7L kit:
NISMO GT Engine cylinder Block
NISMO Con rod & Crank
TRUST Valve spring 
TOMEI Oil pan baffle 
N1 Water pump 
N1 Oil pump 
TRUST Aluminium Pulley kit 
NISMO Low Temp thermostat (62d) 
TOMEI reinforcement bolt (crank) 
TOMEI reinforcement bolt (cylinder) 
TOMEI Metal Head Gasket (t1,2) 
NISMO Intake collector tank 
SARD 1000cc Injector 
TRUST Fuel delivery tube
NISMO big capacity Fuel pump 
NISMO Air flow Twin 70,000yen X 2
TRUST Aluminium Intake pipe kit 
TRUST Timing belt cover(clear) 
TRUST reinforce Timing belt 
TOMEI Adjust style pulley 
TOMEI Camshaft Type-A 
HKS Extension Kit 
HKS Stainless steel Manifold 
TRUST T-517Z 8cm Turbo kit 
TRUST Suction pipe 
Power enterprise crank sprocket 
TRUST Oil cooler 16 layer 
TRUST 3layer Inter cooler 
NISMO reinforce Engine mount kit (with mission)
SAMCO reinforce hose kit 
SARD Sports Aluminium Radiator 
HKS Twin power 
TRUST Electric Fan x2 
SARD Aluminium Tank(special order)
Oil catch tank 
TRUST Blow of valve Type-R 
Radiator hood (special order)
TOMEI Intake manifold Gasket 
Full remap by Tweenierob at Perfect touch.

Transmission;

OS Giken reinforce Input 5 speed close type 
TRUST reinforce centre plate 
OS Giken Racing Carbon Clutch(twin) 
NISMO GT type Rear LSD 1,5way 
TRUST Big capacity Diff cover 
Transmission member collar
TRUST Carbon drive shaft 

Exhaust;

Apexi GT Front pipe 
SARD Sports Catalyser 
TRUST Full Titanium muffler 

Suspension;

HKS Hyper Max Pro 
TRUST 6POT Brake system kit (355) 
TRUST 4POT Brake system kit (330) 
NISMO Circuit link set 
CUSCO Drag rod 
Roll centre adjuster 
Rear member collar 
ARC Stabiliser (Front & Rear) 

Body reinforce;

HKS Kansai refresh tower bar
HKS Kansai Abless bar (titanium) 

Dials;

TRUST Multi switch system 
HKS Kansai Active ET-S controller 
NISMO 3ream sub dials 
NISMO Combination meter(320km /11000rpm)
BLITZ Power meter SJ(Water temp/Oil Temp)

Exterior;

TRUST Bumper spoiler(with under panel)
SARD GT-Wing (FUJI SpecM) 
SPEED GLASS Light weight Front Glass 
CATZ HID Light system 6000k 

Computer;

Apexi Power FC 
Greddy Profec B-spec 2 boost controller.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

nice spec, lets have a look at this beast.


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Let's see some pics! :smokin:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Im having trouble uploading the pics !!!


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

banzai g said:


> Im having trouble uploading the pics !!!


Where are you uploading them?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

click me

or you can look at the very first sticky in this area!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket is your friend


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## ashdog187 (Jul 27, 2006)

nice car, but id get rid of that spoiler


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice :wavey: 
White Gtr's with white wheels look great. Spoiler doesnt look too bad to me. All down to peoples own tastes.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Was goin change the spoiler !! But its kinda grew on me. Ive loads im planning on doing to it over the winter .So who knows.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

Banzai_g - Great spec car. Looks good too. Do you mind me asking how much you paid?


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Cheers, give to much mate !! ha.well over 15k !!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I like the mirror`d garage door ! Nice GTR !


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

That was the prospeed gtst in the garage. Real mint.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

lovely car terrible spoiler


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Cheers guys !! bit of mixed feelings about the spoiler.ha


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW! 

absolutely awesome car dude! stunning!

nice lap time to!


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

jeez another lovely skyline in Norn Iron!!!..hope to see you at a few meets man..get a good lok at her!


----------



## lightningmcnult (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome machine, stop dissin' the spoiler its cool, not sure the steering wheel is to my taste though, anyhow i am well jeleous, makes me want to sell my 32...


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks again, the car will def be at most of the shows if not all !!! Dont worry mate the steering wheels gone ! Ill post a few more pics soon ,cars off the road at the mo ,should be better and faster when its sorted.:chuckle:


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Awesome 33, Awesome Spec.
Circuit origins, keep that GT Wing! I love it.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Cars going through some changes at the mo !!! Mechanical and appearance !!!!

Going be faster and better looking.:flame: 

Pictures and updates very soon !!!!


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

v. nice spec car, and mint. :smokin: 

just one question, is that wing legal? It seems to overhang the sides of the car, and therefore "could catch a passing pedestrian". Stupid I know, and I don't agree, but can the police make you take it off?


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Passed m.o.t mate ! Ive never had any trouble with the spoiler !!!!

Not that itll matter now !! 

Its sold to another forum member !!!


----------



## tommo (Sep 10, 2006)

*cracking car*

thats a belter mate.white looks nice.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Some pictures of my rebuild !!! Been meaning to upload ! Things coming along nicely. 








RRR race block bored to 87mm

























Trust forged billet full counter crank.Fully balanced.
















Trust markings.








New Trust oilpump.

Will upload more pictures through week.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

why the rebuild mate, did your engine go?


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

what an awesome spec.
you car is really brilliant, and i believe its worth the plus 15000 you payed.
but why the rebuild?
you had very strong components.
and IMHO i dont know if you can use the excess of 650ps on track.
it will be a nightmare to drive fast and steady.
congratulations for an awesome spec


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Had a bit of trouble with the engine !!!! 
I wasnt going to cut corners with it ! 
So a complete rebuild it had to be.
Ive got special profile cams on order ,there going make a big diff to the car.
The cars getting a full WKD Suspension set up with all the parts etc itll be easy to drive !  
Havent long to wait now.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Engine finally finished !!!!!!!! Just a few pics.
















New Trust T517s








New Trust deep sump extension








New Exedy twin plate clutch








Fully balanced with billet crank
































Should be up and running this weekend !!!!!!!!!! :flame:


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

wow..nismo plenum and a rrr block. you must be the president or something


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

FECKING SWEET!!!...shell be like a fart in the wind with that rebuilt engine dropped in!! well done man!!


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

looking sweet 

keep the piccys coming?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Looks Awesome mate.

Good stuff.


Mick


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Ooh that's nice,keep the pics coming.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Cheers guys ! Ive a few more pics ,
Just fitted engine today.
Still box and that to go in !!!!!
Getting there,starting to get a bit excited


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

mmm.. delicious.. 

love the exh manifold! 

Nice selection of rare parts... Damn, know a few people who are ripping there hair in search of these parts! 

Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome stuff mate, can’t wait to see the results! 

Keep the pics coming :thumbsup:


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

what's an RRR block?

that thing looks hella mean. love it!!


----------



## GTR777 (Nov 21, 2006)

*nice car...*

so nice car.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

MostH8D said:


> what's an RRR block?
> 
> that thing looks hella mean. love it!!


It’s the strongest RB26 block Nissan made, if going for big power it’s recommended to either use an Early R32 block or the RRR.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

ahh..ty!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Just a few more pics !!!!! Getting there, Will be growling this week !  
Engine finally in.
























Wiring in a few new gauges and moving others !!!
















Now has a standard boot lid and spoiler ! Carbon goodies yet to be fitted.








Borrowed these bee R rims , Thinking of changing from white ?? Maybe 19's


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

looking sweet my friend white is a nice colour..


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Glenn looks busy lol, starting to come together chum, im bet your getting excited


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Well after a few late nights !!!!! The car is finally driving ! :clap: 
Just a few bits to tidy up , But first impressions are very good !
Already feels so much better than it did !!!!!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

so what was up with the engine then?
car looks awesome wish i had a spec sheet and a wallet like yours! haha


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Hada few probs !!! But the main one was oil ! 
I never cut any corners on the rebuild ! 
Bottom end , head and turbos all done.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Finally driving !!!!! Just a few bits and pieces to finish !!!!! 
Done about 200 miles all going good ! :clap: 
Still the carbon parts to fit on the body and the interior to finish !!!!! 
Minor details.  Oh and my new volks to fit , When i collect them.
Heres a few pics.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Looking well there chum, loving the wheels , glad to hear your racking the miles up.....


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Few interior pics !!!! Got my new dials done , Reap Autodesigns !!!!! Cant praise Julian enough ! First class job and done them in 4 days !!!! Top sevice.


----------



## moffett (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks ace matey. Where is Reap auto designs? Could really do with some nice dual marked dials for our stupid mot.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Middlesex England mate !!!! Reap Autodesigns 02088632305


----------



## moffett (Nov 12, 2007)

Did he keep them in stock or did you have to send your dials to him. Sorry for the questions buddy,,,,cheers


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

im with moffet on this one.... i ahd a guy in magherafelt do mine though it was only a simple sticker and to get past the MOT..would love neat ones like those!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Coming along really well mate looks stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Cheers mate !!! Getting there. 
Ive your clocks ere ready to post back to you.
Hows your r33 cuming on ?


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

No probs mate, not much progress on the 33 just yet need to get a few bits from Japan. I'll get some pics up on here soon


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Well just a quick update !!!! Car more or less finished ! 
New volk ce28s fitted today along with the carbon exterior parts !!!!!! 
Will updat pics when taken.
All i need now is Tweenie over for a remap and ill be ready for a lot of BOOST.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

banzai g said:


> Well just a quick update !!!! Car more or less finished !
> New volk ce28s fitted today along with the carbon exterior parts !!!!!!
> Will updat pics when taken.
> All i need now is Tweenie over for a remap and ill be ready for a lot of BOOST.


Go easy on him dude, I dont think he is ready for the black stuff yet and I aint talking about tarmac :chuckle:

I will be over in God's Green land for Japfest, hope you can make it down to Mondello Park, Co. Kildare. Would be good to make it all happen on the same weekend 

Your R33 is looking the bollocks, lets squeese it a bit and get it going the same







Smokey :smokin:






Smokey


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Ill be there mate !!!! 
Thats the plan to have the gtr mapped an all for the event ,Do the quarter mile !!!
Will be a good event , you bringing the Taisan ????


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes mate receved an E-mail today so it should all be sortted out very soon. Hope to see you there, dont be shy come over and say hello :chuckle:





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Will see you there then !!!!! 
Be good to put a face to the name !!!!!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Just a couple of quick pictures of the new volks and carbon


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

looking well chum, love the wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Hell yeah that looks good.... Very nice indeed, you've got to be happy with that...:bowdown1:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

looks spot on mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

cheers fellas !!!!! Yeah well pleased , if id it mapped now ill be even happier !!!!!!!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Now possibly forsale !!!!! :thumbsup: 
Sensible offers wont be refused


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Updates coming shortly !!!!!
Slightly changed spec ,
More power!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

More power!!  mate you have to bring this over when its done


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Hja-Ozz said:


> More power!!  mate you have to bring this over when its done


Could be arranged mate !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

My final update on this thread !!!!!!!! 
The Gtrs now sold and away ,
After nearly 3 years off ownership and a few ups and downs i decided i had enough of Gtrs (well for a while  ).
Saying that at this moment im still not sure if ive done the right thing !!!!.
I just hope the new owner appreciates how good a car hes just purchased. :thumbsup:

The Final Pics.


----------

